# online-shirt-stores.com



## kvsmith59 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, 

My first post here...first off, great website... I'm trying to set something up for my teenage daughters. They are interested in a simple shop so they can create shirts, etc for themselves and their friends. 

I've looked at Zazzle, CP, and Spreadshirt. I've actually created experimental stores on Zazzle and Spreadshirt. 

I then ran into this store: online-shirt-stores.com. It looks similar to the setup at spreadshirt, except you are provided with some pretty simple to use storefront designs. 

I searched for info on this company here but either didn't search well enough or there's just no info here on them. Has anyone had experience with this place? If so, any info on them would be great. Basically I'm interested in the quality of the shirts, the quality of their print jobs, and any good or bad info you can provide.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Perhaps they are new, I have never heard of them before.

The best way to determine their quality is to order from one of their stores. The Kornit they are using is certainly top notched.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link I always like to check out all of the various fulfillment services.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like Pikiware with edited templates.


----------



## zeno75 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have used this site since the beginning and its been great. I have used all the other pods and have never been satisfied. The print quality is great and the customer service is even better. I highly recommend using these guys!!!


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

zeno75 said:


> I have used this site since the beginning and its been great. I have used all the other pods and have never been satisfied. The print quality is great and the customer service is even better. I highly recommend using these guys!!!


I have signed up with them based on your recommendation. I signed up with ArtsNow about a month ago, but they randomly discontinued all their color shirts right after I got finished designing my entire site and about 50 designs...many of which relied on the colored shirts. Thats around 80 hours of work down the drain.

This site seems to have similar prices and looks pretty good from what I can tell. I would love to find some more resources though or a community forum with other users.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

It is a piki store. I saw them listed on the main site as a sample site.

Bob


----------



## DSP (May 7, 2007)

yeah, this is a piki store, unfortunately they are easy to set up and great, until you get to the shipping part. their shipping prices are outrageous, they come from Australia I think. ANyone use something similar to Piki but in the us?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DSP said:


> yeah, this is a piki store, unfortunately they are easy to set up and great, until you get to the shipping part. their shipping prices are outrageous, they come from Australia I think. ANyone use something similar to Piki but in the us?


Piki is Australian based, but your piki site can be based anywhere, including the U.S. 

It is not a fulfillment house. They are just providing the front end. You fill your own orders.


----------



## tat2ts (Aug 11, 2007)

DSP said:


> yeah, this is a piki store, unfortunately they are easy to set up and great, until you get to the shipping part. their shipping prices are outrageous, they come from Australia I think. ANyone use something similar to Piki but in the us?


I have been with online shirts a few months now. The quality is excellent, the shipping (comes from kansas) starts at $5, and their customer service is outstanding. Right now its DTG printing but in the next cpl weeks they will be adding custom embroidery. They have just launched a info forum on the ning network Online Shirt Stores where there is more info.


----------



## melonruby (Jan 6, 2009)

Try Redbubble.com. I have a store on there and it does really well. Also try Cafepress.com.au
Redbubble is purely shirts and art work. Cafe press do all sorts of things from shirts to books. Check them out!


----------



## Patrick1979 (Jan 6, 2009)

tat2ts said:


> I have been with online shirts a few months now. The quality is excellent, the shipping (comes from kansas) starts at $5, and their customer service is outstanding. Right now its DTG printing but in the next cpl weeks they will be adding custom embroidery. They have just launched a info forum on the ning network Online Shirt Stores where there is more info.


I've been using their services. Their customer service is unbelievable. I have spoken with the owner. He has a great attitude, and personally involves himself in the production of the products.


----------



## xeacon (May 5, 2009)

> I've been using their services. Their customer service is unbelievable. I have spoken with the owner. He has a great attitude, and personally involves himself in the production of the products.


Has this changed? I've been running into some issues on the online-shirt-store (OSS) TOS (in a related post that ALL OSS users should read --> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t83153.html) and have been not receiving much activity by way of customer service.

I've sent two unrelated emails in the last week and have not received any kind of response. Maybe the "honeymoon" has worn off? I wish they were as great as I've heard.


----------



## tat2ts (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure whats going on with them. Things started changing not long after this post. They are originally a brick and mortar store, not sure but I think they jumped into the online arena unprepared and were not ready for it IMHO. I will be closing my store there very soon, just have to decide between zazzle or printfection first.


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Hahaha. Brick and Mortar? Wow. I was just about to check them out and then saw the last post.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

I checked out the VisualRealm site--- very nice honepage. I tried to open 1/2 stores they would not open. When I got into a store and selected a shirt which I did 3-4 times there are no colors to pick just what the shirt is shown in. There is no online designer that I could find. So the conclusion I came to is that it is just a static store--what you see is all you get. Not top say there is anything wrong with that. But the ONLINE SHIRT STORE, ZAZZLE AND CAFE PRESS are a little bit more in depth. JUST MHO!!!

Bob


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

I am planning to close my store with Onlineshirtstores as well. Service was great at first, but went downhill quickly. I would stay away and go with another POD service!


----------



## Scrapyard (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new here. 

What sort of problems have you been experiencing with onlineshirtstores? I've been using them since March and so far have been very happy with their service? I did a lot of research on all the POD's and after reading the recomendations from this thread and reading over their entire site opened a shop. I don't get a lot of traffic as my products are designed for a very small underground genre, but they have been on time and up to quality so far. My customers are members of another forum I'm involved with so I get a lot of feedback from them regularly. 

Only thing I have noticed is a couple of their garments have been removed or select select colors removed. Not a huge deal for me, but was suprising once I realized it.


----------



## abeer (Jun 21, 2009)

does anybody now about Allmightys t shirts cos i need some help.thanks


----------

